# inspire me...please



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

tell me everything you love about Halloween, or the dark harvest, or fall in general. DO IT NOW! I command you.

I have been working on a Halloween song. Well it's turning into a few dark sounding Halloweenie type songs. I have wanted to do this for many moons.
So I am going to do it this year. I will have it done by October 1st...I am smart enough and dog gone it people like me.

where was I...oh yeah 
tell me your secrets.

lately when ever I have writers block I read skullandbones.com home page then I get the chills and run out to the garage to create and forget my songs.

spill your guts






hope this is in the right section


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Where to begin. The first cool wisp of air telling you the fall is coming and soon it will be Halloween. The new ideas folks come up with each year and post for all to see. The nightmares I missed Halloween. Normally I get those in July but I got them in February this year (Halloween is on a Friday this year you know). Having a prop do EXACTLY what you planned for it to do (a miracle). The excitement in children's eyes when they pass your house and get a peek at what your working on for Halloween. 

Does this help?


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

yes 
thank you, in the revolution you will be spared.
as for the rest of you
I will assimilate you...don't make me chase you.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I love the leaves. I like to watch them gracefully float to the ground. I love the sound they make being tossed around and I love the smell of them burning.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Woodsmoke in the chilled air...
The leaves on the trees celebrating the season with their vivid colors...
The dusk, creeping in earlier and earlier, so the things that go bump in the night will have more time to play...
Every new day feels crisper, every night feels endless...
The networks changing their line ups so that we may have the 13 Days of Halloween, and History of the Salem Witch Trials and monster movie marathons, etc...
The anticipation of screams and giggles that your hard work will produce on Trick or Treat night...
And, the magic... that feeling that is almost tangible, almost seen, almost heard, just outside our senses, but we know it's there.

I give these to you freely, no need to command. That tactic doesn't work well on me anyway. Good luck with the songs.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

First cool front of the year....
Halloween props on the shelves...
Pumpkins, pumpkin pie, pumpkin muffins, pumpkin spice lattes
Monster movies (I always watch a scare flick after ToT while in the dark with a J-o-L lit on the fireplace.
Kids running down the street in their costumes..

It is the only holiday that really reminds me of good things from my childhood like the annual school fair, which was always the week of halloween. Wax teeth and harmonicas and a bag full of candy! I spent my birthday Nov. 1st sorting out the good stuff.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

sharpobject said:


> I love the leaves. I like to watch them gracefully float to the ground. I love the sound they make being tossed around and I love the smell of them burning.


heheheh, that's January here in Florida!

But I miss that change in the air in Michigan at the beginning of October. Warm sun with a cool breeze. A tang crispness to it.

The look of the moon, the wispy clouds scudding across a clear night sky lit by the moon's glow.

The smell of pumpkin flesh as the candle burns within.

I also miss the stink of the sugar beet factory cookers as they make the sugar!
LOL


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Ah, FALL!

The Chocolate chip oatmeal pumpkin cookies,
the caw of ravens in the trees,
playing with fake blood (and have it seem normal for at least that month),
less sunshine and warmth to make all the booty shorts go bye-bye,
the comfortingly addictive aroma of pumpkin spice (I like to huff the candles),
the odd looks I get from people when I buy an arm load of halloween props--"girls shouldn't play with dead things",
and Daddy, in the background bitching about all the damn leaves "why do we have to have so many f&#^ing trees?!"

I cherish these moments.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

The harvest is over, and the earth is now weak. The veil that seperates the living and the dead is at it's thinnest. Lost souls have left their crypts, and now lurk amongst the living. By day, they lurk in the shaddows. They rise as darkness decends.

Brisk fall air, colorful leaves, and the hint of early darkness. Even the little kids have planned for months about this night. Nightfall on Halloween holds alot of excitement for the TOTs. Just how much is up to you.

Gotta love the Haloween atmosphere!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

What I dig about Hallowen and or the season....
My childhood memories of the leaves falling and the colors that were so amazing!! The smell of the burning wood, the cocoa in the evenings, having so much fun raking the leaves with my siblings and then distroying the pile as we jumped into it and getting yelled at for doing it haha. The sinking feeling in my stomach as I walked toward the driveway of a home haunt that was dimly lit and thinking that I should turn back NOW!! The first jolt of fear as the first man/prop popped out at me.
jumping out at the first kid that walks up to my home haunt *grin* The look on the kids faces after being scared and seeing that they truely liked it!!! Making something for Halloween that I know people are going to get wide eyed about.... " that is different" is the usual response that I hear and perfer.
there are so many more that I could mention but I'm done for now.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

ithurt said:


> yes
> thank you, in the revolution you will be spared.


I trust there will be dancing at this revolution...


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

The smell of a lit jack o lantern. There's nothing else like it; Autumn darkness, and how it feels different than the darkness at any other time of year, like there's something "in it"; I love how the garden spiders are big and fat in October; the nervous giggles of TOT's outside my door. 
*sigh*


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

first off shush your mouth about those booty shorts :devil: 

Yeah the smell of burning punkins for me is like a time warp.

thanks for all the replies, I thoroughly enjoyed reading this.


----------

